# 1980 Power Wagon Plow Set Up..



## SnoBound (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys new to the forum, recently bought a 1980 Power Wagon 1 Ton and would like to plow with it this winter... This being my first older truck i have no idea where to begin trying to find a full plow setup and am looking for any help at all..

I live in Jackson, WY so we get more than enough snow, and am on a budget so im not looking to dump a few grand on a plow.. Ideally would love to find something used but know its hard, any help at all would be great guys. thanks. Email> [email protected]


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Is it a W350 or the d350 truck. Western was very popular in the late 80's early 90's. Any plow from a w150 through w350 will work.... 80's through 93..... If it is a dually, make sure it is at least a 8' width. Wings will greatly help...


----------



## SnoBound (Oct 8, 2011)

Appreciate the quick response. Its a W350 flatbed 4x4...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool truck! I think I see only 3 lug nuts visible on that front wheel and it looks like a shortbed. Looks like a W150.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

That will be a great little driveway truck. Add a few bags of salt on the rear section, salter and a blower for the sidewalks. I think banksy hit the nail on the head with the short bow w150. This will push snow forever if you treat it well. Keep the fluid and filter clean on the trans and have the bands adjusted every few years. Wiring on the bottom side of the truck will turn brittle and crack letting in salt water causing havic. Also check into having the body undercoated with crown spray or any other oil spray to keep rust at bay. These trucks will rot from the inside out. This one seems to be in great shape. 

Don't be afraid of adding a leaf or two to the front... As for the plow bwe picky and look for quality at a good price. Also watch out for basket case trucks with blades on them. Sometimes it can be cheaper to buy a blade this way. Also you get a bunch of extra parts and scrap what is left over to recoup some costs.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! I plow with a '73 shortbed W100. Am still rebuilding the truck (down to the body at this point) and rebuilt a Fisher Speedcast plow to run on it. The used plow and hydraulics, etc. cost $900 and I've probably put another $750 into it. At this point the plow is pretty much 100% reliable and a real beast. Belt driven hydraulics, properly set up and maintained, are pretty much bulletproof in any and all conditions.

Let me know if I can help. If you can find some old Western or Fisher pushplates (or ideally a whole package) I could share diagrams and manuals, answer questions, and maybe help out with some parts (I had to track down a couple hard-to-find items in my project).

Good luck!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Brings back memories of the first truck I plowed with. 

318? 2 barrel? 

What gears? 

That'll be an awesome truck.

Best bet for a plow is a Western or Meyer for that age.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like 1972-1993 is the range in terms of the vehicle frame. Here's Western's diagram for your truck:

http://library.westernplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/12957_092090.pdf

Here's the parts diagram from Fisher:

http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/6232_092790.pdf

There's also a Fisher Minute Mount version:

http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/6449_043099.pdf

This is the Fisher hydraulics diagram and parts list (same one that I use):

http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/6302_052793.pdf

And as was mentioned, Meyer would also work, I'm less familiar with those however. Believe the factory "Sno-Fiter" and "Sno-Commander" Dodges were outfitted with Meyer belt-drive systems.

Start checking craigslist, other sources, I bet you'll find something.

You have the beginnings of a rock-solid plow truck here. How's the motor? Brakes? Steering? Suspension? Drivetrain? Electrical system? You will definitely want to check over all that stuff carefully and take care of any potential issues. My front axle u-joints, for example, were just an accident waiting to happen, so I replaced them. Actually ended up replacing all the u-joints on the truck with Spicers, just so I wouldn't have to worry about stuff falling apart in a storm.


----------

